# whats good to clean him out on the inside?



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, I am thinking about finding a good food or something to clean my doggie out from the inside. Myself I do a cleansing twice a year to clean out my digestive track. Since I don't know what he had been fed before I'm considering doing this for him.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am not a believer in colon cleansing. There is good bacteria in the gut the we need that gets wiped away from that. I've heard many doctors say it is not necessary to do them and can cause more harm than good. But if you want to add bulk to the stool to let nature take it's own course, you may try carrots, pumpkin or sweet potato. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I certainly don't want to wipe out the good bacteria. I just want to find something to flush out his system and digestive tract. I don't want to give him the runs, just make sure his insides are good and healthy. I'll try the carrots, pumpkin and sweet potatoes.

I've been exercising him playing fetch on the stairs, I stand at the bottom and throw his ball up to the landing so he runs up and down the stairs.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad idea for you and him. That's good bacteria you are removing from your insides too. Even dr oz says so. Lol


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Why "flush out his system" ? Why don't you just feed a good healthy diet from here on out? There is no need for this at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Agree. Bad idea for both of you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with the others on colon cleanses. But I do like to detox mine. Usually one week out of the month or every other month I will do either Milk Thistle or Animal Essentials Detox Blend. I always do the Detox Blend after any vaccine or dental as well. My new vet who is an integrative vet has me doing a different type of detox on the weekends that she blends herself but uses Heel as the base. It works more on a cellular level where the milk thistle and Detox Blend are more for the liver. With all the environmental toxins and they not wearing shoes and being so close to the ground and sniffing everything, she really recommends doing her type of detox on the weekends. It's just a few drops in their food once a day so it's super easy.


----------

